# Grilled leg of lamb..... MMMMMMMMM!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

OK this isn't "wild game" but I thought I'd post this for you people to try if you like lamb. I was at Trader Joe's today and picked up a marinated and butterflied boneless leg of lamb. It comes in a vacuum packed package and is only $4.49/lb. I brought it home and opened it up and it looked very good. It was very lean and I couldn't wait to cook it up. I heated up the grill and got ready to cook. I have a three burner grill and I set all three burners to medium-low to preheat it for about 15 minutes. Even though the burners are set fairly low, the temp gauge reads high. The grates were good and hot so I just threw it on the grill and got it going. After about 10 minutes I turned the temp on all three burners down to low. I did the first side for 15 minutes and flipped it. Then did the other side for 15 minutes also. The package said that it was medium at 125-130 degrees. Just before I took it off I stuck my digital thermometer in the thickest portion of the meat and to my shock it read 154 within about 30-45 seconds. I was so bummed because I figured it was ruined. I then took it off the grill and put it on a plate and covered it with some foil and let it sit for about 10 minutes while I finished getting the baked potatoes and veggies ready. I was pleasantly surprised when I sliced into it and found it was still very tender and juicy and done perfectly. It tasted INCREDIBLE! If you like lamb and have a Trader Joe's in your area you've got to try this. You won't be sorry!

Enjoy

John


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Sounds great, John! Grew up eating a lot of lamb and it continues to be on the menu often. Mint sauce is outstanding with lamb. The jelly is ok but the sauce is a vinegar base is our prime pick.

Welsh or New Zealand lamb is our favorite.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

TK, do you have a recipe for the Mint Sauce? I love lamb but am afraid to cook it, but I have a friend that makes it for us once in a while, would be nice to provide a sauce for his efforts.


----------

